
New fuzzing tool finds 26 USB bugs in Linux, Windows, macOS, and FreeBSD - aspenmayer
https://www.zdnet.com/article/new-fuzzing-tool-finds-26-usb-bugs-in-linux-windows-macos-and-freebsd/
======
aspenmayer
Research:

[http://hexhive.epfl.ch/publications/files/20SEC3.pdf](http://hexhive.epfl.ch/publications/files/20SEC3.pdf)

[https://nebelwelt.net/publications/files/20SEC3.pdf](https://nebelwelt.net/publications/files/20SEC3.pdf)
(mirror)

Tool will be open source. Repo is being prepped and when it is live will be
available at:

[https://github.com/HexHive/USBFuzz](https://github.com/HexHive/USBFuzz)

